# Envy and Chaos and Sam and Suzy(very very long)



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Well I guess I should share my story as well. 

My parents got two purebred Applehead Seal Point Siamese (brother and sister) 6 years before I was born. Sam and Suzy. Sam was very outgoing and was my older brother James' cat. Suzy was very shy and after hiding under the fridge for 3 days my brother Richard finally coaxed her out and after that she was "his" cat, she followed him everywhere. When she had kittens Richard had to stay home from school for three days and a weekend because she would follow him if he left the room (including WHILE giving birth!) So Richard stayed on the floor right beside her the whole time. (sorry I don't know what happened to the kittens, my mom never told me) But she did tell me the tragic fate of Suzy, who climbed into a dryer and my mother didnt notice and well....anyways thats as far as im going with that.

When I was 4 my first memory ever is of creeping out of bed because I heard my brother James talking loudly about Sam. I listened as he told my parents he didn't want Sam to be his anymore he was tired of him. I jumped out of my hiding spot and exclaimed "I'LL TAKE HIM!!" Sam seemed to know this because from that day on he slept with me. When I was 6 I developed whats known as Childhood Epilepsy, I would have seizures, often the kind that can be fatal, Grand mal(sp?) If I had an episode at night Sam would yowl that Siamese yowl and wake my parents up to alert them.

We moved to Pennsylvania from Nova Scotia that year, and I developed very bad asthma and chronic bronchitis. I didn't have many friends because their parents thought I was contagious and wouldn't let their kids play with me, but Sam was always there. If I was sad he would come running, even from outside the house, somehow he KNEW I needed him. We moved again when I was 8, to North Carolina, I still had the epilepsy and the chronic bronchitis, and making friends was even harder since we moved 5 times in the next 4 years. But Sam was always there. When I was 13 I hadn't had a siezure for a year and was tested free and clear of it. Sam died a few months later at 19 years of age.

I am still not over losing him, my first and best friend. 

In January of this year I started having dreams about Sam (ive always been able to remember my dreams, they are very vivid) The most clear of these dreams was one where my fiance gave me a beautiful siamese lynx point cat about a year old with bright purple eyes. He said I could have her if I named her Mischa, I pulled her to me and gave her a hug, and then I saw Sam, he was telling me with his eyes he approved and was happy for me.

After that I knew it was time for me to get a cat. My birthday was coming up in March and I told my fiance I didnt want anything but a cat, one like my Sam. He finally agreed but on one condition, that we research breeds and find one we both liked. I said we should check the shelter and humane society first and we did, but none of them felt 'right'. Then we found Bengals, we visisted a breeder and were charmed by silky-smooth glittering coats and games of fetch and cats that 'talked' to you. We searched all over NC for a breeder that had kittens we could afford (most of them were $800, we were on a budget of $500 for this kitty) 

Finally I called a breeder in Tennesee, who miraculously not only had kittens, his were in our budget. We drove 6 hours to get there. When we saw the kittens there were three, one marble boy, one spotted boy, and one spotted girl. I wanted the spotted boy, i'd heard male cats were more affectionate, but the spotted girl rushed right up to greet us and the boy hid. We stayed for 5 hours, and by the end of that time Envy had us both wrapped around her little paw. That night I dreamed of Sam, he was nuzzling and grooming Envy, and I woke with a smile on my face. Envy isnt Sam, but she is special to me in her OWN way, and I wonder how I went so long without a cat in my life.

About a month after we got Envy I started looking on the petfinder site again, I didn't know why it just seemed the thing to do. I started to realise I wanted another cat. My fiance was not keen on the idea and worried it would upset our relationship with Envy, but I looked anyways. I found a darling 6 month old siamese mix named Ferret (who had markings akin to a masked ferret) and sent an email to his fostermom, I even got approved for adoption but he had ringworm and it would be a few months. I finally convinced my fiance we should get another cat, and we visited the local Animal Control and one about 45 minutes away but none had the "right" cat. Three days later I went to the local Animal Control again and saw the biggest blue-green eyes id ever seen in my life. Thats how Chaos came to me.

The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## sunshine9 (Dec 18, 2003)

That is an incredible story. Thanks for sharing! Animals are amazing creatures. You were very lucky to have had Sam. I'm sure he's extremely happy to know that you've got two great kittens in your life!!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Payge, you have no idea how much my hair stands out on my neck right now!

The fact you dreamt about Sam means he's looking over you, even if he's not with you in life anymore. You have a guardian angel.

And you know why the hair stands out on me too, the fact that our two seal points siamese siblings, Sam & Suzy will come and live with out very shortly (less than 6 days now). We saw Sam for the first time when he was 4 weeks old and fell in love with him. We had thought of other kitty names, but when we were there, with him, the name Sam came to us.

The fact that we picked his sister after the next visit was a natural, she's his twin sister when it comes to coloring and quality of fur, they look alike. And her name came to us too by random. A name that hadn't been in our list of possible names.

Thank you so much for sharing your whole story and the story how Envy & Chaos came into your life!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I enjoyed your story and I did not think it was 'long' as you said in you 
thread title.
I am happy you are seizure free and it is great how Sam cared for you!
Very touching story....thank you for ahring with us!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Thank you, Sam was a very special cat. He taught me how much love an animal can give a person. Whenever I see a traditional seal point siamese I think of him. I wish I had a picture of him but there are none  

Cyberpet im excited for you!! It was killing me to wait 4 days for Chaos, I can't imagine how you can handle waiting so long!


----------

